# Russian Boar/Feral Hogs



## Bear53 (Aug 15, 2012)

Anyone in the state of NY own/ raise Russian/Feral Hogs for personal use? I'm interested in obtaining a Russian Boar for use in Cross Breeding, for use as food. However, I'm finding it hard to find any information on whether or not it is legal to own/posses feral hogs in the state of NY. I've tried searching state regulations but the only thing that shows up for feral hogs is the hunting regulations, and how there under the invasive species act. However, I can not find any information on owning/possessing feral hogs. For permits i can only find information on white-tailed deer, elk, etc. No hogs. If anyone in NY State owns feral hogs, any information you have on state regulations if any, would be very much appreciated.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

What are your objectives with using those genetics?


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I am not sure why you'd want to bring a wild hog into your homestead as they are known to carry and transmit several diseases to humans. They can also carry diseases that are harmful to domestic hogs as well as other farm animals. I found this though..... http://www.dec.ny.gov/animals/70843.html

also a law was recently passed in NY regarding harboring invasive species. I doubt you can legally keep them where you live. http://sagharboronline.com/sagharbo...-adopts-invasive-species-prevention-act-18802

also, I know that terms feral hog and russian boar are often to describe the same animal, in reality they are not the same. Feral hogs are the decendents of domestic hogs. they undergo physical changes but they are still genetically domestic hogs. Russian hogs are actualy wild hogs that were imported for hunting purposes and either escaped or were released into the wild. Here's a good article that explains how to tell the difference. http://agrilife.org/texnatwildlife/feral-hogs/distinguishing-feral-hogs-from-introduced-wild-boar/


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

wild hogs penned and over time tamed would no longer be feral. lot of people here trap them feed and later sell as feeder hogs. actually very few russian were imported. they were crossed w/domestic. gene would be very diluted by now. many domestic and wild hog desplay simular charastice and are called russian but arent


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

that's true, but I know we see quite a few with strong russian genetics around here because the piglets have racing stripes and spots that fade as they grow up, something that domestic hogs don't have.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

BarbadosSheep said:


> I am not sure why you'd want to bring a wild hog into your homestead as they are known to carry and transmit several diseases to humans. They can also carry diseases that are harmful to domestic hogs as well as other farm animals. I found this though..... http://www.dec.ny.gov/animals/70843.html
> 
> also a law was recently passed in NY regarding harboring invasive species. I doubt you can legally keep them where you live. http://sagharboronline.com/sagharbo...-adopts-invasive-species-prevention-act-18802
> 
> also, I know that terms feral hog and russian boar are often to describe the same animal, in reality they are not the same. Feral hogs are the decendents of domestic hogs. they undergo physical changes but they are still genetically domestic hogs. Russian hogs are actualy wild hogs that were imported for hunting purposes and either escaped or were released into the wild. Here's a good article that explains how to tell the difference. http://agrilife.org/texnatwildlife/feral-hogs/distinguishing-feral-hogs-from-introduced-wild-boar/


I agree with you.
It becomes hard to define a Wild Hog. Over the past few centuries, Wild Russian Hogs have bred escaped domestic hogs. So, there is a wide variety of "mutts" out there. To call them Russian Hogs isn't acurate, but they sure aren'd domestic either. But, out on their own for a few decades and they sure are feral. Hundreds have escaped Hunt Clubs and Hunt Club breeders in Michigan. They are currently banned.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Bear53 said:


> Anyone in the state of NY own/ raise Russian/Feral Hogs for personal use? I'm interested in obtaining a Russian Boar for use in Cross Breeding, for use as food. However, I'm finding it hard to find any information on whether or not it is legal to own/posses feral hogs in the state of NY. I've tried searching state regulations but the only thing that shows up for feral hogs is the hunting regulations, and how there under the invasive species act. However, I can not find any information on owning/possessing feral hogs. For permits i can only find information on white-tailed deer, elk, etc. No hogs. If anyone in NY State owns feral hogs, any information you have on state regulations if any, would be very much appreciated.


Call the N.Y. State government and ask them. I just sent DEC in N.Y. an email asking them about your question. I will let you know if they reply to the question. 

Always willing to help.
Gerold.


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Contact your sate assemblyman and ask about the status of this bill - 



> *A09438 Summary:*
> 
> BILL NO A09438A
> SPONSOR Glick (MS)
> ...


http://assembly.state.ny.us/leg/?default_fld=&bn=A09438&term=2011&Summary=Y&Actions=Y&Text=Y&Votes=Y


----------



## tbishop (Nov 24, 2004)

Isn't there a difference between feral hogs and Russian boars? I.E. aren't Russian boars a breed of pig?

Tim B.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

tbishop said:


> Isn't there a difference between feral hogs and Russian boars? I.E. aren't Russian boars a breed of pig?
> 
> Tim B.


Yes, russian boars are a totally different breed than Feral hogs. But the problem is that russians and feral have been crossing in the wild for so many generations that most of the wild hogs today have genetics from both domestic and russian. Some carry more russian traits, such as the striped piglets we see around my area pretty often, but none of the wild hogs running around the woods today is pure russian which is why legistlation and other documents on the web that talks about "wild hogs", "feral hogs" or "russian boars" lump them all into the same catagory.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

tbishop said:


> Isn't there a difference between feral hogs and Russian boars? I.E. aren't Russian boars a breed of pig?
> 
> Tim B.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_boar


----------



## Bear53 (Aug 15, 2012)

highlands said:


> What are your objectives with using those genetics?


The reason I'm interested in Wild hogs is basically because of 2 reasons. There hardiness. They are able to easily adapt to most environments. Especially the cold. Compared to most domestic breeds of pigs. Second, I love the taste of wild boar meat. I've eaten it many times and its some of the best there is in my opinion. I'm aware that most wild hogs are all hybrids. However, My goal is to start off with a purebred wild hog, such as a Russian boar and cross breed it with a Purebred of domestic type heritage breed. I've eaten different breeds of pigs, but no matter what the breed the meat is awful. Lack of flavor, bad texture, etc. Which is mostly do to commercialized breeding. Unfortunately there are no feral hogs in my area. If there was id go bag a few for the freezer. Id never eat commercial pork again. If i can breed my own, I could then experiment till I find the best cross that will suit my personal taste. As for the risk of disease, you run the same risk of disease with a domestic hog that you do with a wild one. Risk might be less but there is always a risk. I'm not planning on trapping a Russian boar/ wild hog and bring it home. I have found online several breeders of boars. Which sell healthy, good quality breeding stock, many test for diseases before they are willing to sell them. They are manly used for private hunting, and some are sold as food. There for i feel like buying one, is no bigger of a risk (probably less of a risk) than buying a pig from a local auction. (Where its more of a 50/50. risk.) Again, they would be only for my personal use. That's pretty much it.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Have you checked into what type of fences you will need for russians?


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Part of that taste you are enjoying is not from the species of meat, it's their diet. Those wild hogs move for miles foraging for woodland food along the way. I am not sure you can duplicate that.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

There are many different kinds of wild boar. The best i had was in South Fl. Their main diet was citrus. Most i seen there were large blacks. Lot of people trapped them and butchered them.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

i think by definition wild hogs are not purebreed. i also dont think russian boars have been imported for years. id guess most that are sold as russian are wild hog that 'look' russian but i have been wrong before


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Bear53 said:


> The reason I'm interested in Wild hogs is basically because of 2 reasons. There hardiness. They are able to easily adapt to most environments. Especially the cold. Compared to most domestic breeds of pigs.


 
I think you can get that hardiness and adaptability with domestic hogs that have been selected for just that. Look at the Walter (Highlands) has done with his breeding program, he farrows outside all year long in northern New England. His hogs have to be adaptable to deal with that varied climate.

Jim


----------



## TamBerk (Aug 17, 2010)

There are feral swine in Tioga county and up in the Plattsburgh area. Maybe you can go catch a few and use them. The NYSDEC did issue a notice to all deer hunters this past year that if they see feral swine to eradicate them.


----------

